# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  new to pe

## clow860

Is the bot good for profiles or what is the best pvp bot?

----------


## Spem

ProbablyEngine wasn't designed for PVE purely because it doesn't effect other peoples game experience and next to no one creates PVP specific rotations as it's seen as a cheating other players - unfair advantage and what not - so the only thing I can recommend it either coding your own CR or try another bot mate

Sorry

----------


## Nevodark

Its also a pain in the ass to make a good pvp profile, and things like honorbuddy, PQR etc were slightly better suited to it.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Its also a pain in the ass to make a good pvp profile, and things like honorbuddy, PQR etc were slightly better suited to it.





> Is the bot good for profiles or what is the best pvp bot?


We discourage pvp profiles due to the snobby community therein to whine to Blizz. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.

----------

